# Ga.fed. Of coonhunters puppy raffle @ winter classic



## bad mojo (Jan 24, 2010)

The  ga. Federation of coonhunters will be selling raffle tickets on a female treeing walker puppy they will be $1.00 each the pup is yadkin river --drifter bred on top and nailor on bottom .  8 weeks old .she will be in our booth at the winter classic so ya,ll come by and see us and buy a ticket on the pup.


----------



## karlfishing (Jan 24, 2010)

can we buy them online ?


----------



## annagcaroline (Jan 24, 2010)

*Puppy Raffle*

Coming down late Fri. night. When is drawing?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm sure the Mafia might donate alittle from all the stickers and shirts they sell...If they win..They can let me have the puppy


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 25, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm sure the Mafia might donate alittle from all the stickers and shirts they sell...If they win..They can let me have the puppy



Sorry dawg that will not happen... More important things to spend a dollar on like


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Sorry dawg that will not happen... More important things to spend a dollar on like


Well,Id give it to ya'll if it was a bluetick..Is it gonna rain down there this weekend?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 25, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Well,Id give it to ya'll if it was a bluetick..Is it gonna rain down there this weekend?


 
Supposed to rain and be chilly Friday, clear off Saturday.


----------



## poolecw (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll stop by and give them a dollar but don't want part of maybe winning a walker pup.


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 25, 2010)

no sales on line sorry we will draw for the pup saturday pm


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 25, 2010)

hey poolecw we would do a raffle on a bluetick pup at the GON blast if any of ya,ll have one you would donate  .  it will be in august


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 25, 2010)

bad mojo said:


> hey poolecw we would do a raffle on a bluetick pup at the GON blast if any of ya,ll have one you would donate  .  it will be in august



yall would have to give the raffle tickets away too!!


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 25, 2010)

hey thomas you better come by and say hello. it doesnt matter what breed of pup it is anyone would pay a buck at a chance on a reg. pup


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 25, 2010)

bad mojo said:


> hey thomas you better come by and say hello. it doesnt matter what breed of pup it is anyone would pay a buck at a chance on a reg. pup



lol i'll swing by i gotta be there sat am to confirm, I'll find yall.


----------



## willcox (Jan 25, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> yall would have to give the raffle tickets away too!!



tell you what gose. i will drop a couple dollars on the walker pup if you drop a couple on the blue pup.


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> tell you what gose. i will drop a couple dollars on the walker pup if you drop a couple on the blue pup.



Deal!


----------



## willcox (Jan 25, 2010)

10-4


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll drop a few bucks in also....
The Mafia ain't all bad ya'll know........


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## poolecw (Jan 26, 2010)

bad mojo said:


> hey poolecw we would do a raffle on a bluetick pup at the GON blast if any of ya,ll have one you would donate  .  it will be in august



I'm just poking!  I would love to win a walker pup.  Those deer dog fellows pay good money for a well bred walker pup


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2010)

poolecw said:


> I'm just poking!  I would love to win a walker pup.  Those deer dog fellows pay good money for a well bred walker pup


If you win that pup..I'll give your money back on him and you can stop by my the house and deliver him on your way home


----------



## poolecw (Jan 26, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> If you win that pup..I'll give your money back on him and you can stop by my the house and deliver him on your way home



On second thought, I may keep him.  I've been thinking about getting into PKC hunting and could use a hot nosed bucket dog.


----------



## willcox (Jan 27, 2010)

poolecw said:


> I'm just poking!  I would love to win a walker pup.  Those deer dog fellows pay good money for a well bred walker pup





poolecw said:


> On second thought, I may keep him.  I've been thinking about getting into PKC hunting and could use a hot nosed bucket dog.


----------



## poolecw (Jan 27, 2010)

willcox said:


>




Hey, when you have grown up around Tony Poole from south ga (who derive his pleasure in life from pi$$ing off walker dog men at the hunts) you pick up a thing or two.


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 28, 2010)

btt


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Jan 28, 2010)

poolecw said:


> Hey, when you have grown up around Tony Poole from south ga (who derive his pleasure in life from pi$$ing off walker dog men at the hunts) you pick up a thing or two.



Yeah, tony had one of his dog's front legs cut off so the walkers could keep up.  Thats what he told everybody.

He entered him in a field trial and almost won.  I think a english won but ol tripod did beat the walkers.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2010)

poolecw said:


> On second thought, I may keep him.  I've been thinking about getting into PKC hunting and could use a hot nosed bucket dog.


You'd see ten times as many coons then as you could with a boo-tick..I dont blame you for wanting to keep him..I could not handle getting beat all the time either


----------



## poolecw (Jan 28, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> You'd see ten times as many coons then as you could with a boo-tick..I dont blame you for wanting to keep him..I could not handle getting beat all the time either




Yeah, if I hunt him with these ole boo ticks, he might learn something.


----------



## willcox (Jan 30, 2010)

STOPPED BY AND BOUGHT MY TICKET TODAY. STILL HAVENT RECEIVED A CALL SO I DONT RECKON I WON HIM. GUESS I WILL CRY MYSELF TO SLEEP


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 31, 2010)

Wilcox, bdm, thank ya,ll for coming by good to meet you ya,ll are good people and can hunt with me anytime. Taylor hooks and taylor mills won the pup.


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks to all who came by our booth  and got a ticket on the pup ,a membership or just to jaw a bit. We signed up 20 new members which is great we are growing and there is strenth in numbers which will help our voice be heard at the state capitol. Also we sold over 450 tickets on the pup. Thiswill help fund future events for the ga fed of coonhunters thanks again, bad mojo


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2010)

bad mojo said:


> Thanks to all who came by our booth  and got a ticket on the pup ,a membership or just to jaw a bit. We signed up 20 new members which is great we are growing and there is strenth in numbers which will help our voice be heard at the state capitol. Also we sold over 450 tickets on the pup. Thiswill help fund future events for the ga fed of coonhunters thanks again, bad mojo


Do the memberships run out at the first of the year or are they good for a year no matter when you join?? Also dont them them bluetick fellers convert ya


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 31, 2010)

willcox said:


> STOPPED BY AND BOUGHT MY TICKET TODAY. STILL HAVENT RECEIVED A CALL SO I DONT RECKON I WON HIM. GUESS I WILL CRY MYSELF TO SLEEP


 
Sorry joker I called you twice yesterday to meet up and jaw a little and you wouldn't answer your phone!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 31, 2010)

And just for the record I think GA DAWG is right on the brink of buying a real nice Bluetick. You heard it here first......


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> And just for the record I think GA DAWG is right on the brink of buying a real nice Bluetick. You heard it here first......


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 31, 2010)

Dawg you joined at the blast  but they do run out 1st of the year get with me or go to our web site to renew also i will be posting info on the state hunt in swainsboro march 5 & 6 2010


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 31, 2010)

Its alright dawg their just good old boys that mite of strayed of the path


----------



## willcox (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Sorry joker I called you twice yesterday to meet up and jaw a little and you wouldn't answer your phone!



wasnt getting good reception in those buildings and didnt ever see a missed call. hate i missed you , would have loved to told some good lies to you

i met several folks from on here and had some good laughs. didnt figure old niterider would make it out alive but he did


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 31, 2010)

willcox said:


> wasnt getting good reception in those buildings and didnt ever see a missed call. hate i missed you , would have loved to told some good lies to you
> 
> i met several folks from on here and had some good laughs. didnt figure old niterider would make it out alive but he did


 
I hunted with a guy from close by and we had a real good hunt, made 3 trees, looked at 2 coons and didn't get wet! I'd like to ride down that way and go with ya'll before it gets hot. I love hunting them swamps, man I miss south Alabama.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Sorry joker I called you twice yesterday to meet up and jaw a little and you wouldn't answer your phone!



I was sportin my Mafia shirt


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 31, 2010)

willcox said:


> wasnt getting good reception in those buildings and didnt ever see a missed call. hate i missed you , would have loved to told some good lies to you
> 
> i met several folks from on here and had some good laughs. didnt figure old niterider would make it out alive but he did



Meet Kreek hunter, Bayin Blues , Hogdog 76, some one named MOJO and also dropped a few extra dollars on some youth for the pup that was givin away ... Must not have been a Mafia Dollar that won the pup?????

Had to explain to my lil girl (5) that we do not play with Walcurs well at our house 

So when we went to buy her a shirt she said I want a Bluetick on the back Daddy

On the way home she ask me why there were so many tall beagles at a coon hunt


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 31, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I was sportin my Mafia shirt


 
I never did see any mafia shirts, but I was a'lookin'! Maybe one day I'll have a dog worthy enough to get me an invite.....


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I never did see any mafia shirts, but I was a'lookin'! Maybe one day I'll have a dog worthy enough to get me an invite.....



You are Worthy enough Iron


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 31, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> You are Worthy enough Iron


 Nah not me. I'm a 1 man Wolf Pack


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Nah not me. I'm a 1 man Wolf Pack



Well you are sure welcome to come and hunt then


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 31, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Well you are sure welcome to come and hunt then


 
Yeah I wanna get down there and go, I think I've got the only Bluedog in a 5 county radius LOL.

I love them south GA swamps, reminds me of them south Alabama swamps I hunted in back home.

I might go to the RQE in Edison if I don't get qualified in Gray, the Mafia going to be there?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Yeah I wanna get down there and go, I think I've got the only Bluedog in a 5 county radius LOL.
> 
> I love them south GA swamps, reminds me of them south Alabama swamps I hunted in back home.
> 
> I might go to the RQE in Edison if I don't get qualified in Gray, the Mafia going to be there?



Don't know about the RQE but our hometown club is havin a Benefit hunt April the 2nd would love to have you come hunt with us then


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 31, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Don't know about the RQE but our hometown club is havin a Benefit hunt April the 2nd would love to have you come hunt with us then


 
Might just do that, I saw the post about it the other day. I'm gonna push hard to get this male finished by turkey season.


----------



## bad mojo (Jan 31, 2010)

Jmfdakiterider good to meet ya we will have to get together and hunt sometime. Will try to make ya,lls hunt if we are not out of town got a leopard pup we are pushing real hard in the purina  race so it cuts in my spare time.


----------



## Rackbuster (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you all talking about the hunt at Albany?If so did the blue dog win the hunt?

Any of yall hunt out of the club in Brookfield?There was a big crowd there Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 31, 2010)

I saw Mr. Murphy there but never did see a mafia shirt 
 Alot of folks get offended when ya call their dog a Super Beagle my daughter was going daddy look at the walker dog don't they hunt hogs with them  I said no baby Possums


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Murphy said:


> I saw Mr. Murphy there but never did see a mafia shirt
> Alot of folks get offended when ya call their dog a Super Beagle my daughter was going daddy look at the walker dog don't they hunt hogs with them  I said no baby Possums



I know my Paw in Law called me to come over and watch the Beagle with lift kits bench show  needless to say I had to go and use the toilet about that time and missed it


----------



## willcox (Feb 1, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I never did see any mafia shirts, but I was a'lookin'! Maybe one day I'll have a dog worthy enough to get me an invite.....





Murphy said:


> I saw Mr. Murphy there but never did see a mafia shirt
> Alot of folks get offended when ya call their dog a Super Beagle my daughter was going daddy look at the walker dog don't they hunt hogs with them  I said no baby Possums



I WAS TOO SCARED SOMEBODY MIGHT SLIP UP AND OPEN MY GUTS UP THINKING I WAS jmfdakaniterider2


----------

